# Sexy Songs



## Chelly (Feb 28, 2006)

im not talking about songs that ONLY talk about doin tha dirty, well ok maybe, but not like loud obnoxious songs, more of sexy sensual songs. what are your fave's?

if anyones lookin for one - get Rope Burn by Janet Jackson


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 28, 2006)

Silk- I Wanna Get Freaky With You
Rome- I Belong To You (Everytime I See Your Face)
Jaheim- Anything
Usher and Babyface- Bedtime
Ginuwine- So Anxious
Marvin Gaye- Let's Get It On
Next- Butter Love
H-Town- Emotions
Joe- Love Scene
Sade- By Your Side
H-Town- Knockin' Da Boots
Changing Faces- Stroke You Up
Peter Cetera & Crystal Bernard- I Wanna take Forever Tonight

I have all these songs and a few more on a Love Mix that my  boyfriend and I listen to while we make love or whatever you wanna call it. They are all songs that we both love and create a nice mood.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 28, 2006)

Ugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mine would have to be Pug by The Smashing Pumpkins.
I *really* hate those "sex me up" type songs.


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Ugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mine would have to be Pug by The Smashing Pumpkins.
I *really* hate those "sex me up" type songs._

 
I love all the songs I listed. None of them are all like come on sex me up. The Silk song says "Freak Me Baby", but its a good song.. nice beat, nice lyrics.


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hmm, when I think sexy songs, these come to mind:

"Brena," "Thinking of You," and "Hollow" by A Perfect Circle (the latter are a bit more naughty)
"In My Room" by Incubus (DEFINITELY this one)
"F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E" and "Pencil Skirt" by Pulp (actually anything by Pulp)
"There is a Light that Never Goes Out" by The Smiths (don't know why I associate it with sex...probably because Morrissey, himself, is pure sex)
"At My Most Beautiful" by REM

Kind of a strange list, but I have a CD I made of my idea of mood songs, and that's part of the playlist of it.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 28, 2006)

Group  -  Album

Air - Talkie Walkie
The Cardigans - Gran Turismo
Tricky - Maxinquaye
NIN - the Downward Spiral
Portishead - Live:Roseland NYC
Al Green - Greatest Hits
Etta James - Her Best
Beth Orton - Central Reservation
Jeff Buckley - Sketches for my Sweetheart the Drunk (disc one)

....ah, there are so many more good ones!


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 28, 2006)

Death From Above 1979 basically is sexy music that's so good it turns you on But they have two actually sexual songs - Sexy Results and Pull Out - and they're pretty sexy. MSTRKRFT also did a remix of Sexy Results so there's another version of a sexy song!


----------



## procrastinator (Mar 1, 2006)

"Tonight, Tonight" by the Smashing Pumpkins totally turns me on haha.

I also love "Colorblind" by Counting Crows...it's not, like, a "SEX ME UP!" song, but it's very sweet and delicate.  The lyrics are beautiful and remind me of how my bf makes me feel ("I am colorblind, Coffee black and egg white, Pull me out from inside, I am ready, I am fine"). And the piano is really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'd say it's more like a "love-making" song.


----------



## lovejam (Mar 2, 2006)

Anything off of Massive Attack's "Mezzanine" album. XD


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 2, 2006)

A couple of my faves.  I, too, prefer ones with more subtle lyrics....

*"Fade Into You" - Mazzy Star*
"1000 Julys" - Third Eye Blind
"Raspberry Beret" - Prince
"Lovers In the Backseat" - Scissor Sisters
*"Glory Box" - Portishead*
*"One More Night" - Stars*
"Hollywood Freaks" - Beck
"Mixed Bizness" - Beck
"I'm On Fire" - Bruce Springsteen
"We Lived Like Giants" - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 3, 2006)

Woah... NIN- Closer doesn't totally make you hot?? Hahaha...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACBunny* 
_
*"Fade Into You" - Mazzy Star*_

 
Totally agreed! this song is magic...


----------



## reesie baby (Mar 7, 2006)

My favourites:

Lonely - Brian McKnight
When You Wanna Come - Brian McKnight
Twork It Out - Usher
Red Light Special - TLC
I'll Make Love To You - Boyz II Men (of course)






 I have a playlist on my iPod for these kind of songs.


----------



## colormust (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACBunny* 
_A couple of my faves.  I, too, prefer ones with more subtle lyrics....

*"Fade Into You" - Mazzy Star*_

 
i third that one


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesie baby* 
_... I'll Make Love To You - Boyz II Men (of course)..._

 
My FAV song EVER!!! I am so having this song played on my wedding night. It's "our song" (DH and I). We have a story behind it and so we made it ours.


----------

